# Changes to British Kennel Club Regs



## Luthian Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

This is more for the forum users from the UK. I just got back from a utility club show and the girls ringside were saying that about a week ago the kennel club made all clips legal. There were two dogs showing in German clips. Does anyone know where the announcement is on the web?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poodle Breed Standard amendment

01-Mar-13

Following a request from the Poodle Breed Council, the Kennel Club General Committee approved an amendment to the coat clause of the Poodle breed standard at its recent meeting.

At the breed council’s request, the phrase ‘It is strongly recommended that the traditional lion clip be adhered to’ has been replaced with ‘All traditional trims permissible in the show ring and the dogs judged on equal merit, as long as there is sufficient length to demonstrate colour and quality of coat’. The revised version of the standard is effective from March 1st 2013 and can be found on the Kennel Club website, The home for dog owners and those working with dogs - The Kennel Club.

Poodle Breed Standard amendment - The Kennel Club


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How does that work if you want to show in your dogs in the U.S.? It would be nice if AKC followed suit! I would love to see different types of trims in the ring! I'm only a spectator so it's just my opinion Haha!


----------

